

Remind HN: Deadline to apply for YC Summer 2011 is tonight at 8PM PST - kalvin

Good luck!<p>And don't forget to click "Submit" on the main page after you click "Save" on the app. Easy to miss...<p>http://ycombinator.com/apply.html<p>For anyone who's either considering it but thinking it's too late, or just finding out about it, go ahead and apply. They accept late apps. I only know a few YC teams (current and past) and two of them applied several days late or more. Not recommended and YMMV, of course, but can't hurt.<p>http://ycombinator.com/late.html
======
il
Also, I believe that, if you have submitted an application before the
deadline, but then edit and resubmit after the deadline, your application will
be marked as late and reviewed accordingly. So be sure to get all of your
edits in before tonight.

~~~
lachyg
That's a little unfair, the form should disappear or there should be some sort
of disclaimer! I realised there were a few spelling mistakes and resubmitted a
few minutes ago.

~~~
jasonlynes
this isnt true. as long as youve submitted once before the deadline you're ok.

------
watchpickwin
It is now 7:44pm in Mpls and the page is gone. ??????

I was almost done and ready to submit the app..

what is up...?

The PST time is ONLY 5:44pm..?

The deadline was 8pm 2 more hours..

~~~
watchpickwin
was able to get back in ..and make updates..and submit..

I did save it so I had to paste some of the answers..that were missing...

I was really VERY stressed when it looked like the deadline was 6pm and not
8pm..

